# Routing MDF?



## tileart (Jul 4, 2007)

I know this will probably make a lot of you guys roll your eyes, but can I route strips of MDF to paint and use for baseboards?

I have a couple of rental properties and it seems like every time I change tenants I end up replacing baseboards, door trim, etc. It's getting spendy! Just wondering if I would be able to cut strips of 1/2" or 3/4" MDF and route the top edges. I would be painting them plain white so perfect finish isn't that important.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi tileart

You bet... the router will do that job all day long... you can do it with a hand router or a router table...

It's best to use a wide board and then just table saw the board to the size you need. 

=========




tileart said:


> I know this will probably make a lot of you guys roll your eyes, but can I route strips of MDF to paint and use for baseboards?
> I have a couple of rental properties and it seems like every time I change tenants I end up replacing baseboards, door trim, etc. It's getting spendy! Just wondering if I would be able to cut strips of 1/2" or 3/4" MDF and route the top edges. I would be painting them plain white so perfect finish isn't that important.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Yes, you can route MDF. It will take an edge shape, dadoe, or rabbit quite nicely. Not sure how it will stand up when used as baseboards and other trim, but you can let us know.  

Brian


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

I bought some mdf base several years ago and it's still looking good.

I'd be interested to see the bits used for base.

Joe


----------



## tileart (Jul 4, 2007)

Perfect, Thanks!
As long as it lasts for the year that will be fine with me. I usually replace it about once a year anyway. This way should save a considerable amount of cash, though.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

MDF makes a ton of dust.. Be prepared for it..
Wear a respirator..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Joe

I know you didn't ask to see the normal bit but here's one that I use from time to time... 



http://cgi.ebay.com/1-PC-1-2-Shank-Base-Architectural-Molding-Router-Bit_W0QQitemZ130132789725QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem



And easy to used on the router table...

=================




lablover said:


> I bought some mdf base several years ago and it's still looking good.
> 
> I'd be interested to see the bits used for base
> 
> Joe


----------



## tileart (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Bob,

I know you weren't typing at me but, strangely enough, that is the exact bit I just bought last week for this purpose. I guess I did something correctly, huh? 

Even bought it from the same seller so hopefully it'll last a while.

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## angus (Oct 14, 2004)

Why do you want to spend time routing MDF for baseboards & trim? Go to most lumber yards or building supply companies ( excluding HD or the Lowes, I doubt if you would find any one that would know what I'm talking about ) I don't know where you live, but if there is a United Building Supply or Pro Built store they can help you.

They sell MDF base boards, and trim molding in 14, 16 and random lengths. In Butte MT for example 16' Colonial base boards in MDF and primed is $8.45. To me time is money - the only thing I would gain is the satisfaction that I made it, but I have better things to do with my time.
Angus


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Bob

I'm ordering that bit you recomended. Got the same 30 pc set also from the same guy...I love it

Joe


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Roger

I didn't say a word about because it takes a router table to use this type of bit... but if you have a table you have it made and the bit will last you a long time I have many of his bits...

If you make a extra fence for your table it will make the job easy and you will save money on the next repair job you need to do...

Like the one below 

But do it the same way, run it by the bit then flip the MDF over and run it by one more time then take it the table saw and rip it to size,, I would make some but not rip them to size just put them in the corner so you have them ready to go...I think I would use a 3/4" x 5 3/4" wide blank MDF to start with then you would have two 8ft ones on hand if not more...the 4' x 8' MDF's are hard to store and move around...

Cutting the MDF at 5 3/4" wide should come out right when you rip the MDF 4' x 8' down...so you can move it around, that stuff is just Hvy..






tileart said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> I know you weren't typing at me but, strangely enough, that is the exact bit I just bought last week for this purpose. I guess I did something correctly, huh?
> Even bought it from the same seller so hopefully it'll last a while.
> Thanks again for the info.


----------



## hgporter (Feb 26, 2007)

Roger,

You have some rough tenants! I can understand a bit of paint, but what are they doing to damage the trim so badly? For rentals around here, normal wear and tear (dented baseboard and scuffed door trim) is painted and pershaps filled if necessary. Do you think you are making it too nice for your tenants if they are the type to tear it up anyway?

I realize you are charging them for this, but you are losing time to have another tenant in place.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing -
I did make-ready work for a while years ago -- and unless there was an actual hole that needed patching/filling a coat of paint was IT.

And I have lived in apartments where I wasn't sure they had done THAT much.

Sounds to me like you either just love messin with wood (don't we all or we wouldn't be on here) or you are one DARN GOOD landlord


----------



## tileart (Jul 4, 2007)

Well, I do love messin' with wood... 

I guess I probably misrepresented why they were being replaced. It isn't necessarily the tenants trashing the base and trim. Being self-employed my rentals are basically my retirement plan. Every time I change tenants (and most of them are great) I usually end up adding wood floors, tile, building additions, changing floor plans, etc. I like to take a couple of months between each tenant to add value to the house then, if it becomes necessary, the house is always up-to-date and has great resale value.

I just wondered about the base and trim because whenever I do this it seems those are one of the main "little things" I'm always replacing.

Great idea on the extra fence and having some stored in the corner - thanks! If I actually find a corner in my shop I'll let you know


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

tileart said:


> . . .Every time I change tenants (and most of them are great) I usually end up adding wood floors, tile, building additions, changing floor plans, etc. I like to take a couple of months between each tenant to add value to the house then, if it becomes necessary, the house is always up-to-date and has great resale value.. . .


THAT even I can understand -- 
Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Jidis (Aug 22, 2015)

AxlMyk said:


> MDF makes a ton of dust.. Be prepared for it..
> Wear a respirator..


Just dug up this old thread after doing some myself. I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy. It sprayed heavy orange dust like a garden hose in all directions. Worse yet, the jig I was working on was up at eye level (yes, I wore protection). I even had a shop vac hose wedged up by the bit at one point and it didn't help. I figured it couldn't be that bad as I only needed to shave about a sixteenth of an inch off the edges of a couple 14" diameter 3/4" discs.

Out of the shower now and trying to forget about the experience. (and sorry for the rant). :frown:


----------

